# West Oakland County Ducks Unlimited Dinner Banquet



## OldTimeHockey9 (Mar 29, 2008)

*MICHIGAN** DUCKS UNLIMITED*


WEST OAKLAND COUNTY CHAPTER


*DU BANQUET*​
The West Oakland County Chapter of Ducks Unlimited would like for you to attend our annual dinner banquet and see the fun and exciting night we have planned for our attendees. You can make the difference by supporting the DU mission today. *Join us on Wednesday, September 9, 2009*

*Baker's of Milford*


2055 S. Milford Rd.  Milford, MI
​ 

*Doors open at 5:30 p.m.  *Complimentary Beer & Wine / Liquor Cash Bar


*Dinner at 6:30  *Silent Auction, Live Auctions and Raffles following Dinner


*$65 Individual  $100 Couple  $50 Greenwing*


*$365 Sponsor  $400 Sponsor Couple  $600 Corporate Table *(10)
​ 
*For more information on this event or to learn more about our DU chapter contact- Jim Kosek at 248-310-6464, Jeff Corriveau at 248-887-6980 or David Olshansky at 313-407-1588. *


----------

